# Painter Needed



## swan (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi,
Does anyone know of a painter in the Paphos/Coral bay area? Someone reliable please . . . . . . .. .


----------



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

swan said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know of a painter in the Paphos/Coral bay area? Someone reliable please . . . . . . .. .


I know of someone who done a good job on a friends house and very reasonable to his number is 97714693 he is from Peyia


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> I know of someone who done a good job on a friends house and very reasonable to his number is 97714693 he is from Peyia


I hope isnt working on the black. The government are cracking down on black workers who are not paying taxes and social insurance. 
I hope everyone who is working illegally here takes note.
The authorities are desperate for money as there as so many unemployed that they are now cracking down and fining and in extreme cases imprisoning and deporting people.

Illegal workers be warned.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Well said!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Toxan I don't know how many people are aware of this but the police are now stopping people and asking them for proof of income, where they work, where they live etc etc and arresting anyone who cannot give proof. 
This will undoubtedly mean that people who are working illegally will get caught as they will not have the necessary proof of income. They want to see people social insurance numbers etc.
We know people who have been stopped but as they are legal they had no problems but if they had been working illegally I don't know what would have happened to them.

Anyone who is working illegally should think very carefully about taking steps to legalise their working practices.

Veronica


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

I have always said that being legal is the best way. You can claim so much and not pay tax, sleep good at night, and the taxman is happy, well maybe not, as he will want more, but you have done everything legally.


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

Andy Morrison is legal, very nice and professional. However, he generally does bigger jobs so if it is just a room or two he may not be able to do it. Give him a call though, he is very helpful. He has done many jobs for my family and our customers. 

Telephone (357) 26 654 397 Mobile (357) 99 912376
Email: [email protected]


----------

